# central moutains west bear



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've hunted deer here quite a bit and I live right by hobble creek. I know bear pop up in hobble creek alot, I almost bought a cabin in Kelly's grove and I know they see bear frequently, but does a spot and stalk hunter stand a chance in this unit? I only have 4 points and I decided to throw them at the spot and stalk only units, but I was wondering if it would be worth it to consider this unit despite not hunting with bait or hounds.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Spot and stock hunting in utah is difficult imho. I can count on one hand how many times ive seen bears in utah. All of those except two were in the bookcliffs. The two that weren't were in the dark on the Wasatch front. O i forgot Ive seen one in payson canyon. Thats 25 years of hunting and 5 or 6 bears. 3 were durring legal hunting hours and one of them had cubs. So two legal bears in 25 years dont sound like good odds for me.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

no they dont sound good at all. I dont know any houndsmen though, or have the extra cash to spend on a guide. only 4 points, I probably wont draw out for anything anyway. The central west intrigued me because I could hunt more of the season since it's so close, where as if i drew book cliffs I would only be able to make a few trips. I'm not too anxious about it because I doubt I will draw out. I've seen bear sign there before but never a bear


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can spot and stalk any unit in UT. Put in for the rifle hunt, not archery only, so its easier for you. Then go hunt. You do not need hounds if you don't want them. If your seeing bear in the unit close to your house, then you stand a chance of getting one.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I havent seen them there, but I know they've been seen alot in areas I hunt and I saw some sign last muzzie season. I was just concerned that if i was spot and stalk hunting on a unit that allowed hounds, the houndsmen would run the bear off. I decided to give it a shot though, I put in for this unit as a third choice after the books. if i draw out I for this unit i will have alot more time to hunt than i will in the books though. almost everyday even.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just so you know 35, And not wasting time on somthing that wont happen,
All of Utahs LE bear tags go in the 1st round, 1st choice..............

No tags will make it to 'round 2',......

You'll either draw your 1st choice , OR, not draw.....

Just how it is.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Im not too troubled. i threw it in as the best 3rd choice i could come up with.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Goofy, I wish Utah would allow Bait only areas for bear. That way if a guy doesn't draw a deer/elk tag he could still hunt something without paying big money for a houndsman. Any idea why the state won't do a few bait only areas, or allow bait guys on the HO areas?


----------

